# DVD Laufwerk Antriebsriemen defekt



## Indi0815 (23 März 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben bei uns auf der Anlage das Problem, das die in den Industrie PC`s verbauten DVD Laufwerke defekt gehen.
Um genau zu sein reissen die Antriebsgummis, um die Schublade des DVD-Laufwerkes zu oeffnen. Ich spreche jetzt nich von einem PC sondern von meheren. Alle Laufwerke wurden nach dem es zum ersten mal aufgetretten war ausgetauscht. 6 Monate nach dem Austausch sind bei den ersten DVD-Laufwerken die Antriebsriemen wieder gerissen.

Meine Frage an euch kennt ihr noch einen Hersteller der DVD-Laufwerke ohne Antriebsriemen herstellt, also mit Zahnraedern? Oder kennt ihr vielleicht eine andere Alternative.

Danke im voraus!

Holger


----------



## Oberchefe (23 März 2011)

Die Laufwerke braucht man doch nur zur Installation. Später gibt's USB und Netzwerk.


----------



## Indi0815 (24 März 2011)

Der Kunde (was ich auch verstehen kann) möchte das alle PC`s so wie die eingebauten Geräte funktionieren!
Das man auch über USB und Netzwerk installieren kann, ist mir auch klar, aber das war ja auch nicht die Frage!


----------



## thomass5 (24 März 2011)

... es gibt auch diese Slot-In Laufwerke wie bei diversen Laptops. Was mir mehr sorgen machen würde ist, warum reisen die Riemen so oft?  Ist die Umgebungsluft so aggresiv? Mir ist bisher 1LW untergekommen, wo der Riemen gerissen ist, und das war in einem DVD-Recorder nach mehrjähriger Benutzung. Da dort nicht so einfach ein neues LW reingebaut werden konnte wurde ein passender Riemen gesucht und eingebaut. 

Thomas


----------



## Indi0815 (25 März 2011)

Hallo Thomas,
daran haben wir jetzt auch gedacht, Slot-In Laufwerke! Wir sind jetzt mit den Lieferanten  im Kontakt, um zu klären ob es sich vielleicht um eine schlechte Charge handelt. Kann ja sein das die Qualität des Antriebsriemens zu viel oder zu wenig Weichmacher enthält.
Um deine Frage zu beantworten was die Umgebungsluft betrifft, der Raum ist Klimatisiert und ist nach aussen hin mit Überdruck abgesichert damit keine Gase eintretten können.

Holger


----------



## Stromjunkie (30 März 2011)

Werden diese Laufwerke denn benötigt?
Jeder Administrator würde sich freuen, wenn der Anwender keine zusätzlichen Datenträger einlegen kann (bei uns sind sogar die USB Anschlüsse ausgespritzt...) ;-)


----------



## Verpolt (30 März 2011)

Hallo,

Die Bedienung der Laufwerke ist nicht so einfach. Da gibts einen Knopf für automatisches Schließen. Viele mögen den nicht und nehmen die Sache selbst in die Hand.


----------

